# Keeled Skimmer



## ChrisA (Aug 23, 2011)

And obliging keeled skimmer from a week or so ago.

Posing nicely on some heather





Keeled Skimmer (Female)  Orthetrum coerulescens. Taken on Canon 50D with Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens.  ISO 400 F4.5 1/1250.  Natural Light.

And on the ground




Keeled Skimmer (Female)  Orthetrum coerulescens. Taken on Canon 50D with Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens.  ISO 400 F5 1/800.  Natural Light

where i got closer




Keeled Skimmer (Female)  Orthetrum coerulescens. Taken on Canon 50D with Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens.  ISO 400 F8 1/60.  Fill Flash from Canon MT-24ex Twin Flash.

and closer..




Keeled Skimmer (Female)  Orthetrum coerulescens. Taken on Canon 50D with Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens at 1:1.  ISO 400 F4.5 1/200.  Fill Flash from Canon MT-24ex Macro Flash.

and then really close....




Stack of 4 shots of Keeled Skimmer (Female) head  Orthetrum coerulescens. Taken on Canon 50D with Canon MPE-65mm at 2x Magnification.  ISO 400 F11 1/250.  Flash from Canon MT-24ex Macro Flash

and no closer...




Stack of 6 shots of Keeled Skimmer (Female) head  Orthetrum coerulescens (2x Mag). Taken on Canon 50D with Canon MPE-65mm at 2x Magnification.  ISO 400 F5.6 1/250.  Natural Light.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 23, 2011)

beautiful shots! I am jealous of the MPE-65mm.... nice lens!


----------



## edddial (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice macro shots!


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 23, 2011)

Indeed , cool series.
-
Very nice, shoot well and thanks for sharing, Joe


----------



## ChrisA (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for looking and the comments.  Certainly the MPE is nice up close - though I have to admit I use the 100mm more often.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 23, 2011)

Great shots and awesome stacking!


----------



## ChrisA (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you D-B-J.  I don't often get my hand-helds to stack - so really pleased with these.  Especially the natural light mpe ones.


----------

